# anciennes versions de Xcode



## terrynurb (22 Juillet 2010)

bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir où trouver les anciennes version de Xcode et du SDK de l'iphone.
Sur le site d'apple il semblerait que l'on puisse uniquement charger la dernière version.
Est-il possible de développer pour l'iphone OS 3.1.2 avec cette dernière version ?
Peut on faire co-exister deux version de Xcode en même temps ?
Merci


----------



## Nyx0uf (22 Juillet 2010)

Tu peux bien entendu dev pour une version ancienne de iOS.

Dans les propriétés de ton projet tu mets ton *Base SDK* à la version la plus récente que tu veux supporter (ex 4.0.1) et dans *iOS Deployment Target* la plus ancienne (ex 3.1.2)


----------



## terrynurb (22 Juillet 2010)

Merci NyxOuf pour ta réponse.
Sais tu cependant où peut on trouver les anciennes version de XCode.
Car j'ai 2 macs dont 1 est un ancien G4 PowrePC tournant sur Leopard 10.5.1 et je crainds que la dernière version de Xcode (3.2.3) ne puisse fonctionner sur ce Mac.


----------



## Nyx0uf (22 Juillet 2010)

Dans la section downloads du dev center y a les anciennes versions disponibles.


----------

